
Ask HN: Best GitHub commit status checks? - CodyReichert
I&#x27;m curious to hear what status check integrations people are using on GitHub pull requests?
======
CodyReichert
To start things off, these are the ones I use daily:

\- CircleCI for CI build status

\- Coveralls for unit test coverage

\- Assertible for integration tests status

For example: [http://i.imgur.com/ZrKUK3t.png](http://i.imgur.com/ZrKUK3t.png)

Any new ones I should check out?

